# Monday is NATIONAL EMPTY CHAIR DAY . . .send a photo from your yard



## Melensdad

Seems there is a new grass roots phenomena.  Its spawning NATIONAL EMPTY CHAIR DAY and also something in the cities called EASTWOODING.


*'Eastwooding' in the Big Apple: New Yorkers vent their frustration at empty chair one day after Clint Eastwood's bizarre RNC speech*

While the Twitterverse wondered what Mitt Romney’s campaign aides were smoking when they let Clint improvise, the News set up shop outside the Staten Island Ferry terminal.
















Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...re-rnc-speech-article-1.1149202#ixzz25LHsI9gu​

*BUT WAIT THERE IS MORE.  VARIOUS WEBSITES ARE NOW ASKING YOU TO SEND THEM YOUR PHOTOS OF A CHAIR IN YOUR FRONT YARD ON MONDAY.  *

Who knew an empty chair could expose so much  

Send me your “empty chair” photos on Monday, and I’ll run them. http://legalinsurrection.com/2012/09/monday-empty-chair-day/

The Twitter hashtag is #EmptyChairDay

Seems that there is an effort to make Monday “empty chair day”




Below is an image of my front lawn, just mowed, to ensure the emptychair looks right.  The sign next to the chair says:

*“We own this country . . . Politicians are employees of ours . . . And when somebody does not do the job, we’ve got to let them go.”                                 –Clint Eastwood​*


----------



## Kane

The chair with a failed president sitting in it is also under scrutiny.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Kane

​


----------



## pirate_girl

LMAO!


----------



## Kane

In related news ...  CHAIR RELATIVISM







Honey, does this chair make my ass look fat?
.


----------



## muleman RIP

They will have the MSM milk this to distract attention away from their convention and party platform. Don't want the sheeple to know too much so they will do an Axelrod redirect.


----------



## luvs

notice the kitty-litter pawprints.......
not empty, full of holes & spouts.

btw, being from 'da burgh, there isn't a yard 'cept fer a segment thru the 1 section of stairs. & i'm not so sure the others would appreciate my furniture in the yard an' 'at.


----------



## Leni

There may have been a lot of criticism of Clint's speech but it sure has gotten everyones attention.  The empty chair has become a great symbol for the GOP.


----------



## muleman RIP

Kind of goes with the empty hope and change he promised 4 years ago.


----------



## pirate_girl

bowing chair--


----------



## muleman RIP

Now that is funny!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Kane




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

h/t theo


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Deckchairs on the Titanic


----------



## FrancSevin

This one seems appropriate somhow






Occupant is usually self absorbed and inexperienced petulent whiner.  Yet,,,,,the center of attention.


----------



## muleman RIP

It appears he will have a bunch of empty chairs for his speech if they use the stadium they reserved for it.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

muleman said:


> It appears he will have a bunch of empty chairs for his speech if they use the stadium they reserved for it.


 The DNC held a sweepstakes for  Free tickets to thestadium.  She didn't even enter and won two.

No, we ain't goin',,,,,ummmmh errr ah,,,,, I have to wash my hair


----------



## rlk

Our local liberal ABC station just reported p-bo's speech will be moved indoors:  http://abc11togo.com/wap/news/text....ith=0&title=Top+Stories&headtitle=Top+Stories

Bob


----------



## muleman RIP

Here is the musical chair seat that nobody wants to sit in!


----------



## Kane




----------



## Kane




----------



## mak2

Just for the record, I had not seen the whole 11 minute Clint spot until yesterday.  I seen several out takes on Faux News in which he just sounded sophmoric, rude and disrespectful but I really did not think it was that big a deal.  It sounds like the right wing rhetoric since Obama started running for POTUS the first time.  I did finally get a chance to watch it.  I have to correct myself, sadly, because I am a big fan of his movies and really dont care what he thinks.  Anyway, not only was he sophmoric, rude, disrespectful, he also just sounded like a dottering old fool.  Sad really.  And somehow predictable the RW would like it so much.  Clint no more than farted in public.  Great.


----------



## pirate_girl

mak2 said:


> And somehow predictable the RW would like it so much.  Clint no more than farted in public.  Great.


Seems to me like a few free-thinking Libertarians loved it as well.
The chair thing is fun, Mak.
I don't hate your President, nor am I all gaga over Romney.
This election season is turning out to be the most fun time in recent history for me personally.
Laugh at Obama's record, scratch my head over the other side a little.. do my part voting 3rd party come election day.. and just let it roll baby..


----------



## FrancSevin

mak2 said:


> Just for the record, I had not seen the whole 11 minute Clint spot until yesterday. I seen several out takes on Faux News in which he just sounded sophmoric, rude and disrespectful but I really did not think it was that big a deal. It sounds like the right wing rhetoric since Obama started running for POTUS the first time. I did finally get a chance to watch it. I have to correct myself, sadly, because I am a big fan of his movies and really dont care what he thinks. Anyway, not only was he sophmoric, rude, disrespectful, he also just sounded like a dottering old fool. Sad really. And somehow predictable the RW would like it so much. Clint no more than farted in public. Great.


 

So your in depth critique is based on a few moments of the schtick?

Fact is if you saw the whole thing it didn't come off well until the end. And even then it wasn't that big a deal.

 They have the whole thing all over the internet.  So, you really didn't have to soil yourself watching FOX.

Besides, you should prolly stop watching so much of that station.


----------



## mak2

What the helll are you talking about?  Do you even know?  I said I did not see the full eleven minutes until very recently, all I had seen was Faux outakes.  I formed my "in depth" critique after seenig the whole thing.  





FrancSevin said:


> So your in depth critique is based on a few moments of the schtick?
> 
> Fact is if you saw the whole thing it didn't come off well until the end. And even then it wasn't that big a deal.
> 
> They have the whole thing all over the internet.  So, you really didn't have to soil yourself watching FOX.
> 
> Besides, you should prolly stop watching so much of that station.


----------



## JEV

mak2 said:


> What the helll are you talking about?  Do you even know?  I said I did not see the full eleven minutes until very recently, all I had seen was Faux outakes.  I formed my "in depth" critique after seenig the whole thing.


Easy there, professor. Just the mere presence of your posts gets up the ire of some folks. We all know (because nobody here believes your are naive  enough to think you actually believe your own words), that you do this for the tingly feeling it gives you (not sure of which appendage(s) give you the satisfaction), because no rational person believes what you purport to believe, nor repetitively uses childish misspellings like Faux news unless they are trying to draw unwanted attention to themself or are trying to piss someone off in an otherwise intelligent conversation/debate. You have to admit, it's difficult to digest baloney when it's coated with bullshit, so when some folks see the waiter bringing it to them on a plate, they get anticipatory bowel cramping. Just sayin'...


----------



## Kane

mak2 said:


> I formed my "in depth" critique after seenig the whole thing.


As usual, about as in depth as an IED.


----------



## luvs

FrancSevin said:


> ,,,,,ummmmh errr ah,,,,, I have to wash my hair


 
i think this may be an excuse.


----------



## mak2

Quit thinking about my appendeges.  You are weird.  





JEV said:


> Easy there, professor. Just the mere presence of your posts gets up the ire of some folks. We all know (because nobody here believes your are naive  enough to think you actually believe your own words), that* you do this for the tingly feeling it gives you (not sure of which appendage(s)* give you the satisfaction), because no rational person believes what you purport to believe, nor repetitively uses childish misspellings like Faux news unless they are trying to draw unwanted attention to themself or are trying to piss someone off in an otherwise intelligent conversation/debate. You have to admit, it's difficult to digest baloney when it's coated with bullshit, so when some folks see the waiter bringing it to them on a plate, they get anticipatory bowel cramping. Just sayin'...



What do you mean otherwise intelligent?  You are here.  I truly beleive Clint Eastwood made an ass out of himself.  That is called an opinion, I am allowed.  Also speaking of unwanted atttention (whatever that means) you are getting to be kinda a creepy stalker.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## mak2

I think I just solved a major right wing mystery.

Do chairs have birth certificates?


----------



## pirate_girl

mak2 said:


> I think I just solved a major right wing mystery.
> 
> Do *chairs* have birth certificates?



Dunno, you'd have to check with the *board* of county commissioners.
Okay, that wasn't all that funny..
Or was it?


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Dunno, you'd have to check with the *board* of county commissioners.
> Okay, that wasn't all that funny..
> Or was it?


 
I thought so .  But then,,,,,

I laugh at all your jokes PG


----------



## FrancSevin

mak2 said:


> I think I just solved a major right wing mystery.
> 
> Do chairs have birth certificates?


 
Most do actually.  Country of origin sticker is required on most products.


----------

